# ESPN 3D To Launch June 11...



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

ESPN is going 3D. The venerable sports network will launch ESPN 3D on June 11 with a World Cup soccer match, creating what it says will be the first all three-dimensional television network to the home. (read more - USA Today)


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Will part of ESPN's expenses be supplying actual viewers with 3-D HDTV's?


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

I know these people are crazy! 3D is great and all but Im not going out to buy a new 3D capable HD set right after everyone begin making HD mainstream. Not going to happen!


----------



## liverpool (Jan 29, 2007)

This TV technology is going to hit a huge wall this year when the industry realises that viewers do not want 3D tv.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

How many "3d Ready" Tv's are actually out there?

Who is going to carry this channel actually? Unlikely anyone if it means the rates will go up. What will end up happening is that ESPN will try to strong arm providers into carrying the channel with their other channels and raise rates, then Charlie et al will say not at that price and have to drop ESPN altogether to prove a point etc. etc...


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> How many "3d Ready" Tv's are actually out there?
> 
> Who is going to carry this channel actually? Unlikely anyone if it means the rates will go up. What will end up happening is that ESPN will try to strong arm providers into carrying the channel with their other channels and raise rates, then Charlie et al will say not at that price and have to drop ESPN altogether to prove a point etc. etc...


You will be surprised as there are several models from a variety of manufacturer's that are 3-D ready such as Mitsubishi, Phillips, LG & Panasonic just to name a few. There are many more brands that have already announced they are releasing models later this year. Sony has already announced its first 3D-compatible Bravia LCD TV, to arrive in 2010.

And to answer your question on who will carry the stations, most likely DirecTV as they have already announced thier launch of 3D programming later this year.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a Samsung HDTV that is 3D ready as well... but I don't have any glasses to watch.

I'm not sure that the market is ready for a channel... especially when this 3D channel will not be full-time 3D... kind of like how many years after the launch of ESPN and ESPN2 in HD, those channels are still not full-time HD channels.

So who is going to run out and spend lots of dollars for the occasional game in 3D on a single channel?


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

ESPN has never been shy about doing things first, so this does not supprise me. ESPN was first with the First and Ten lines on the football field and I believe they were first with the overhead camera on cables, at least on a regular basis. Now most football games are produced with both. Directv and ESPN may be working on this togeather since it is said that Directv is going to have a 3d channel.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I have a Samsung HDTV that is 3D ready as well... but I don't have any glasses to watch.
> 
> I'm not sure that the market is ready for a channel... especially when this 3D channel will not be full-time 3D... kind of like how many years after the launch of ESPN and ESPN2 in HD, those channels are still not full-time HD channels.
> 
> So who is going to run out and spend lots of dollars for the occasional game in 3D on a single channel?


I remember when color TV came out. Very few people had Color TV's at the start and not all shows were in color. 3d TV will evolve just like every other technology advancement in the past. It was 10 years after color came out before I got my first color set.


----------



## sammib (Jun 13, 2007)

Stewart, you have crystallized my thoughts, succintly. This is the biggest crock of sh*t to come out this year. What a joke.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Hopefully this will be a "premium" channel and not a forced channel for providers. I would not like my bill to increase for a channel that few will be able to take advantage of and only some that can will even care.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I just don't understand the appeal of this

Just give me solid HD for the games and I will be happy


----------



## cousinofjah (Feb 16, 2010)

lwilli201 said:


> I remember when color TV came out. Very few people had Color TV's at the start and not all shows were in color. 3d TV will evolve just like every other technology advancement in the past. It was 10 years after color came out before I got my first color set.


But you didn't need special glasses to watch the color TV


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

lwilli201 said:


> I believe they were first with the overhead camera on cables, at least on a regular basis.


Actually, that was the XFL on NBC. It's the only good thing they did.


----------

